# Any CZ owners in here?



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

We just got another CZ pistol... Just wondering if any one else likes the CZ hand and rifles????


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I own a CZ 82 and it is a good shooting handgun. Use it as my ccw sometimes when size is an issue. One of the better C/R purchases you can get right now in my opinion.


----------



## Envoy (Dec 11, 2010)

Got 2 CZ 52's...

Absolutely Love em' Both...

Has to be....

One of the best weapons in the world that you can pack ta' take on a road trip.

... jus' say'n.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I am a big fan of the rifles, I own 4 of the 452 Americans and one 527 American, might be looking at another 527 after the first of the year. really well made firearms, great looking and extremely accurate for a reasonable price, what more can you ask for.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

My Daughter used to have a CZ-452 bolt action .22 rifle that was a tack driver, the only thing that bothered me about the CZ rifles was if you cock the rifle and do not put the safety on and tapped the top of the rear receiver with a wood hammer handle the gun would fire. it wouldn't do it with the safety on though. I called CZ and asked them about it and the person I talked to told me all bolt action rifles would do that- I tried it with a Remington 700 and a Winchester model 70 and couldn't get them to do it. but that was 4 years ago- maybe they don't do it anymore- I haven't had another one in my hands to find out. if anybody tries this ( please do it on a unloaded chamber and rifle pointed in a safe direction ) let me know what you find out I would like to know. - Curtis


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

My bud's got a CZ pistol.
Fits my hand like glove and accurate as heck too.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

olwhitee said:


> I own a CZ 82 and it is a good shooting handgun. Use it as my ccw sometimes when size is an issue. One of the better C/R purchases you can get right now in my opinion.


+1 on the 82's...Got mine off a dealer who got it from AIM surplus...CZ makes a new one called the 83..Its exactly like the 82 only its in .380,plus you can get it with a nickel finnish.Probably the best .380 out there..If it wasnt such a tank like the 82,I would get an 83 and carry it lol..I used my 82 to take my ccw course...9x18 is pretty cheap around here..About $12 for 50 rounds of that brown bear stuff...I am a CZ lover now...


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

I have a CZ452 22 varmint with a Intensity Optics 6.5-20. Will shoot 3/8" groups at 50 yds all day long. I absolutely love it and would recomment it to anyone. If you haven't shot any Wolf match target or SKJagd (same stuff made in the lapua shop in Germany), I highly recommend that also


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Was that a new or used rifle? U can preload the trigger by adding a shim to the sear. It's a common thing. Search "CZ poor mans trigger job". These are easy triggers to work on, and foul up if you do it wrong. Also check "Rimfire central.com" Lots of good info here.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

As far as the CZ 22 rifles, I don't think you can match the accuracy for the price. We have a little local competition. The CZ rifles always win out. I've seen them out shoot $1200 rifles. I have one of the cheaper models. Shoots great.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

no this one was not a used rifle this was a brand new rifle, I checked a couple of different new rifles and they did it too thats when I called CZ,


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

I will check mine now also, I did the poor man trigger job along with a trigger kit. Breaks like glass now with no creep. I've only got about .006-.007 engagement on the sear. I have place a wood block on the bottom of the action and have to give it a good smack 3-4 times before the sear releases. I dont carry it in the woods trigger is way too light, about 1.75 lbs.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

The Czechs along with the Germans were always in the forefront of innovation when it comes to technology. They deigned the best gadgets we enjoy. I had a cheap CZ 52 that I liked alot. I would guess that all their guns are quality.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I have the CZ American in .22 Hornet and it's a tack driver. I have't reloaded for it yet as it shoots factory ammo great. I have the dies and plan to reload when I get some more brass. I'll be using it on groundhogs for stew and coyotes when in it's range. I probably should have gotten the .223 or .222 for yotes, but I thought the smaller caliber would not blow up my groundhog stew meat or even a fox hide if I get a shot in season.


----------

